# New kids for Stinkerbelle



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybellene and Izzy kidded, check out their kids

Maybellene had a single doeling:






Izzy's twins


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute! The twins are as black as their mom! I like the first babies white butt!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

cute, cute, cute!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so Cute!!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the little doeling with the spotted bottum- adorable.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are SO cute!! Congrats!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww! They are adorable! Congrats Stinkerbelle!! .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey!!!

I love the spotted hiney!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice markings!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are soo cute! Congrats! 
Love the name Izzy, I used to have one named that.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my! I love the spooted hiney too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all! Izzy is short for Isabelle. Babies are all doing great! Need a name for Maybelline's little spotted girl... gotta have "Belle" in her name....Like Snowbelle, Sleighbelle, etc.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What are the black kids? Boys? Girls? 

Congrats on them...they are all adorable!!!


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

The black kids are boy and girl.. The little girl has pygmy ears, the boy has droopy ears. I don't know where that came from.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are so cute!! I"m so jealous you got a pretty colored girl  lol jk


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the ears may perk up in time as he grows.

or there is a hidden floppy eared gene in their ancestry


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

The grandmother was Boer. I think that's where those floppy ears came from. I think I may have the little spotted doeling sold. I was hoping she was a keeper, but DH, said no keepers. We have to make money with these goats. Darn!


----------

